# What can I do to make my shots more consistent?



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

My current setup is :

1. Gaggia Classic 2015 model

2. Ascaso i-1 stepless grinder (54mm flat burrs)

3. Gaggia Classic 14g unpressurized double basket

4. Espresso gear 58mm convex tamper

5. Brewista smart scale

I have had some decent shots with this setup, but it sees it is quite inconsistent. Sometimes my shots are terrible, and sometimes they're ok, but never "wow". I also don't get the same depth of flavour that I get with exactly same beans made espresso in the cafe that roasts them.

Have watched countless videos etc so I doubt my technique is terrible. I weigh, dose and time everything. My equipment is clean. An annoying issue I have is that the grinds come out very clumpy out of my grinder, and I have tried to remedy this by dosing into another container, mixing it up and then pouring it in the basket, but still I don't get the consistency I want. One thing I have also noticed is that when I tamp, there is quite a bit of grounds left on the sides, which probably means my tamper is not fitting snug.

What can I do?

1. Get a better grinder and/or espresso machine, accepting mine are not good enough to pull good shots?

2. Get a VST basket and tamper, and work more on distribution technique. I have heard VST basket and tamper can make huge difference?

3. Work on my technique, assuming my gear is good enough to get similar shots to what I can get in the cafe..

4. Give up on the time/money sink that is home espresso altogether and continue making brew coffee with V60 (which I can make very nice tasting coffee with consistently)

Edit: Looks like I posted this to the wrong forum, should probably be in Coffee Lounge or Home Barista Skills


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

1. Get a better grinder and/or espresso machine, accepting mine are not good enough to pull good shots?

Although I don't know the Ascaso, what you have should be good enough to pull a good shot.

2. Get a VST basket and tamper, and work more on distribution technique. I have heard VST basket and tamper can make huge difference?

This is a low cost option and it is the route that I would take to begin with.

3. Work on my technique, assuming my gear is good enough to get similar shots to what I can get in the cafe.

We always need to work on our technique it seems to me. At the same time, I generally prefer the espresso that I make to the one that I get in a cafe.

4. Give up on the time/money sink that is home espresso altogether and continue making brew coffee with V60 (which I can make very nice tasting coffee with consistently)

Sounds like you could persist before giving up on the home espresso. You really aren't alone here - there were times early on where I got really fed up but stuck with it.

You don't say what kind of beans you are using and how often you change. That's another important factor in my experience. When I had a Classic and Mignon combination some beans just didn't seem happy with the Classic. Incidentally, I quickly changed the Classic baskets for an LMS one and then on to a VST and worked my way through a few tampers until I found one that seems just right.

Take heart.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh, are you having the same inconsistencies with different beans? Try and find a bean you like then perfect your technique with that before changing.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> Yeh, are you having the same inconsistencies with different beans? Try and find a bean you like then perfect your technique with that before changing.


^^ what he said.... Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes has a very wide sweet spot so it's very tolerant of technique.

A naked portafilter and VST baskets will reveal any distribution inconsistency mercilessly.

Once you've got this nailed you can focus on brew ratio (weight) and water contact time (i.e. grind).

Stick with it. You're on your way.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

possibly temperature variation is the problem


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

You may do this already but heat up the portafilter and basket in a cup of boiling water - I started doing this with my 2015 classic and it improved on consistency it also cleans it.

Q - are you using purly caf to clean the basket and shower screen weekly - again this made a big difference for me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you using a naked pf ?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks, I'm not using a naked PF.

What do you think the best value for money investment would be? Naked PF + VST Filter + Tamper? Still we are looking at close to £150.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

the_partisan said:


> Thanks, I'm not using a naked PF.
> 
> What do you think the best value for money investment would be? Naked PF + VST Filter + Tamper? Still we are looking at close to £150.


Yes&#8230; but you might get all that for less than £150 if you monitor the for sale thread - a VST basket just went for £15 and there's a pergtamp (being sold by the same member) for £80, and then a naked PF off ebay for £23. Or post a wanted thread on here. The thing about the naked PF is that it allows you to monitor your distribution.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

This my or not be for you but a cheap option, it's total faff, i picked up an old Qwickmill bag grinder for £30 new burrs £28, it's not suitable for indoors as it's massive i use in shed,

The idea is to double grind with chaff removal, so the courses grind on the bag grinder shake through sieve remove chaff there will be a lot, now grind the rocks to espresso grind on your other grinder,

you will have pure coffee always consistent, and taste, personally i never go back to the norm,


----------

